# TJ Ford with another neck injury



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken off on a stretcher with a neck brace.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap that's so sad. I didn't see it. I hope he's ok.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Horford needs to be suspended for this.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

**** horford.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Again?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Havent seen the play, so no comment yet on the suspension.

Hope Tj's ok and that its not as serious as the previous injury.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Horford needs to be suspended for this.


Agreed, I think the smack to the face could of been avoided after watching the replay for the 50th time


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, Horford with a cheap shot on a fast break layup, takes a giant swipe at the top of TJ's head, twisting his neck around and T.J. crashes to floor, hitting his head one more time.

A concussion at the very last, hopefully that's it.

Horford will get suspended for this I hope.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Didnt see the game or a highlight yet. Being taken off the court with a stretcher twice though? Could be career threatening. I hope the best for him, but wouldnt be suprised if his career is in jeapordy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow didnt he just get back from injury. I hope he is alright


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow. Yeah that foul looks bad when I saw it on the replay. I just hope it wasn't intentional (the foul, I mean. Obviously he didn't mean to injure him).


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't think Horford meant to do it, though he more or less swatted TJ's head as if it were the ball.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

does anyone have a link to the thing so we can see?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That sucks. :sad:


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

First I hope TJ can continue his NBA career. Not that I condone Hortford's cheap shot but TJ does talk a lot of trash.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

just saw the replay. that was a ridiculous foul. just brought his hand down and hit him in the face not even close to the ball. didn't look intentional, but at that situation in the game no reason not to just let the guy go for the layup. layup or free throws would put the raptors up by 10 with a minute and a half left. and once he got horford out of position, no reason for horford to hit him across the face.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, this definitely is not something I wanted to hear. Hopefully he's okay. I've also yet to see the replay, but I just hope that Ford comes out of this all right and that it's nothing that is career-threatening.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

BDB said:


> First I hope TJ can continue his NBA career. *Not that I condone Hortford's cheap shot but**TJ does talk a lot of trash*.


What does that have to do with anything?
And even if that were the case, you should then condone Horford's action even more.
It was a cheap shot, but it wasn't his intention to hurt him, usually never is the case. 

But that's a ridiculous statement to make.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dude needs to just retire already.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm really surprised no raptors player did anything to horford.

i hope ford is alright.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Dude needs to just retire already.


not his fault that horford cheap shotted him and he got hurt.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Did the refs give Horford a flagrant?It definitely looks like a flagrant 1 to me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SickGame said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> And even if that were the case, you should then condone Horford's action even more.
> It was a cheap shot, but it wasn't his intention to hurt him, usually never is the case.
> 
> But that's a ridiculous statement to make.


Look up the word condone


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Did the refs give Horford a flagrant?It definitely looks like a flagrant 1 to me.


Yeah, it was a flagrant.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> Look up the word condone


Huh, I really thought it meant exactly the opposite.
Learn something everyday. Apologies for my last message then.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Diable said:


> Did the refs give Horford a flagrant?It definitely looks like a flagrant 1 to me.


I wasn't watching the game, but I believe he got ejected.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> not his fault that horford cheap shotted him and he got hurt.


It wasn't that bad of a foul. Horford got ejected and Toronto got 2 free throws plus possession, I would be surprised if the NBA suspended Horford. And this isn't the first time this has happened with TJ Ford, he has a history of neck injuries. I'm just saying.. basketball is not important right now for him his health is.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Horford should be suspended for 20 games. This is a potentially career ending injury. I'd say suspend him for the rest of the season if I knew it was intentional.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Any word on whether or not he is moving right now?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> It wasn't that bad of a foul. Horford got ejected and Toronto got 2 free throws plus possession, I would be surprised if the NBA suspended Horford. And this isn't the first time this has happened with TJ Ford, he has a history of neck injuries. I'm just saying.. basketball is not important right now for him his health is.


ford has a history of neck injuries, but he was perfectly fine until horford hit him in the face with absolutely no chance of coming close to the ball. it was a bad fine. some angles of it, it doesn't look bad but there was one from around the basket and you can see that horford is nowhere near the ball and just hits ford in the face. he should be suspended.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

SickGame said:


> Huh, I really thought it meant exactly the opposite.
> Learn something everyday. Apologies for my last message then.


You're thinking of condemn.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> It wasn't that bad of a foul. Horford got ejected and Toronto got 2 free throws plus possession, I would be surprised if the NBA suspended Horford. And this isn't the first time this has happened with TJ Ford, he has a history of neck injuries. I'm just saying.. basketball is not important right now for him his health is.


It was a pretty bad foul. It was clearly a hard foul made out of frustration. He was beat on the play, had no chance at blocking him and obviously tried to give him a hard foul by swiping down with force. 

Though I doubt he tried to hit in on the top of the head and make him hit the ground like that, it was nevertheless a pretty bad foul.

I would hope he'd get a 2-4 game suspesion.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they gave him a flagrant 2 that's an ejection and I believe you usually get a one game suspension unless it occurs so early in the game that it amounts to missing an entire game.It certainly looks to me as though this merits a one game suspension.They just said he was moving his extremities,but that doesn't mean he's entirely okay.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> You're thinking of condemn.


Quite correct.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

SickGame said:


> It was a pretty bad foul. It was clearly a hard foul made out of frustration. He was beat on the play, had no chance at blocking him and obviously tried to give him a hard foul by swiping down with force.
> 
> Though I doubt he tried to hit in on the top of the head and make him hit the ground like that, it was nevertheless a pretty bad foul.
> 
> I would hope he'd get a 2-4 game suspesion.


I agree with that. A game or two, okay, but 10 or 20 games for something that did not look intentional? I don't think so.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow this really sucks


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> I agree with that. A game or two, okay, but 10 or 20 games for something that did not look intentional? I don't think so.


Depends what you mean by intentional. I highly doubt he meant to injury Ford, but if that were the case no one would ever warrant a long suspension. But if it was a basketball foul then it wouldn't have resulted in a flagrant. I think if you go outside the confines of the game and let your anger do something stupid, you suffer the consequences. If Ford had been fine, then a game or two would be good. But now he's in potentially dangerous territory, so Horford should be punished severely.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

TheATLien said:


> I agree with that. A game or two, okay, but 10 or 20 games for something that did not look intentional? I don't think so.


I never said anything of the like.
2-4 seems right to me.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't even think this has anything to do with TJ's past injury. You get a 6-10 dude to smack a 6 feet guy in the head with enough force to bend his neck back and half the time you will get something like this. He should definitely be suspended at least 3-4 games, 20 games is too much. There are certain things you don't do in basketball, and smacking people in the face is one of them. You can't swing your arms like that near somebody's head area especially theres very little chance to get the ball.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

there is no way we know the results yet, might not be that serious, hoping for a concussion or minor whiplash or something... hope it isnt the neck/spine *************


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

Watching the postgame coverage on Raps TV right now. They had interview with Bosh where they said he is moving all his extremities but he is in a lot of pain. Toronto's Coach Sam Mitchell came out looking like he had just been crying. He came out and in about two sentences said something along the line of "We played a good game and I don't have anything else to say" and left.

Hope TJ is Okay. Horford may not have given such a hard foul intentionally but being careless is not an excuse either. I would expect a 2-5 game suspensions for something like this.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

southeasy said:


> there is no way we no the results yet, might not be that serious, hoping for a concussion or minor whiplash or something... hope it isnt the neck/spine *************


The commentators said they saw his eye's roll back right after he got hit so a concussion is quite possible. But just because he has a concussion doesn't mean that is the total extent of his injury. In some angles you could see TJ crying. He's a tough dude so if there are tears coming out he definitely believes something is wrong.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, that's really ****ed up... Anyone got a replay? I hate seeing guys get hurt, but I would like to see if Horford did it intentionally or not. I sincerely hope he is ok. To come back from a career ending injury like he did, to go out like this... That's just... really really messed up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ESPN just reported that he'll spend the night at Piedmont Hospital in ATL,but that he has full movement in his upper and lower body.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

tj stole the ball off horford, fast break, tj slowed up enough seemingly to try to make contact for an and1, but Al just came over top, took a big swipe at the ball, completely missed, smacked ford, his head & his headband nearly off bending his neck back midair, then ford landed and his body & cranium bounced off the court.. pretty scary ****.. but it was NOT intentional and i am a raptor fan.. even Horf's reaction was like "fv#k i did not mean to do that" maybe auto 1 game suspension, i just hope the engine is alright.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3150991&categoryId=2378529

that is just ****ing ouch. horford has great shotblocking ability but even he had to realize he was nowhere close to blocking ford's shot. i dont even know why he followed through that arm movement. this really couldve been avoided. i hope tj is okay.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271211001

Link to ESPN. Video is on there but its not super clear. Like Southeasy said. NOT INTENTIONAL. The video of TJ crying in the stretcher just freaked the heck out of me though. Like I said... This guy is tough so if he's crying like that it can't be good.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

wow some of u guys are rediculous.....Horford would never do something like this intentionally. It looks more to me like he was trying to go for the ball but ford was just too quick and he ended getting peice of his head instead of the ball on the reverse attempt. It was an 8 point game with a min and a half to go so the game was still within reach. It's just a freak accident that you hate to see happen(kind of like the Kyle Everett injury in the NFL). sry, i really feel bad for TJ but i dont think it was intentional at all. I think 1-2 games max should be given to Horford due to the injury, but givin Ford's past history, his neck probably wasn't as strong as most so u can see how a foul like this can be alot more severe with him involved as opposed to if someone like AI was in this situation. I highly doubt that it was a cheap shot; more than likely it was merely a freak accident. I hope nothin but the best for TJ's recovery


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah that's what i'm saying.. but damn, on T.O.'s broadcast u never saw TJ's face.. dude was in crazy pain.. that **** jus got more serious to me, but as i've said not intentional but TJ is a warrior, if dude is crying, something is wrong.

to espn however "Ford Injuried" nice spelling, step your game up espn.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I just saw the highlight and it appeared that Horford was trying to reach his arm further toward the ball. Unfortunately, wrong place at the wrong time resulted an injury. Truthfully, I don't think it's really intentional.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It wasn't intentional, but it's one of those things that you should avoid. Horford swung his arm at Ford's head area hoping to get a piece of the ball. You aren't suppose to do that on a fastbreak just like you aren't suppose to go under a guy while he's in the air.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It wasn't intentional, but he certainly deserves a suspension. You just can't swing your arm like that. Ford when he first hit the ground clearly moved. It's good to know that he isn't paralyzed. But it looked really really bad. He might not come back from that. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> It wasn't intentional, but it's one of those things that you should avoid. Horford swung his arm at Ford's head area hoping to get a piece of the ball. You aren't suppose to do that on a fastbreak just like you aren't suppose to go under a guy while he's in the air.


" "


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

Power_Ballin said:


> wow some of u guys are rediculous.....Horford would never do something like this intentionally. It looks more to me like he was trying to go for the ball but ford was just too quick and he ended getting peice of his head instead of the ball on the reverse attempt. It was an 8 point game with a min and a half to go so the game was still within reach. It's just a freak accident that you hate to see happen(kind of like the Kyle Everett injury in the NFL).


Most people on here that have seen it are all agreeing that it wasn't intentional. However the foul was careless. As for your other point.




Power_Ballin said:


> sry, i really feel bad for TJ but i dont think it was intentional at all. I think 1-2 games max should be given to Horford due to the injury, *but givin Ford's past history, his neck probably wasn't as strong as most so u can see how a foul like this can be alot more severe with him involved as opposed to if someone like AI was in this situation.* I highly doubt that it was a cheap shot; more than likely it was merely a freak accident. I hope nothin but the best for TJ's recovery


Sorry to say this but your WAY off on this one. As someone who has had back surgery i've read up on this subject substantially. The type of surgery that TJ had actually makes him LESS likely to re injure his back/neck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just saw the highlight, and I'm not sure what Horford was thinking. I hope he doesn't say he was going after the ball, because it's very clear that he was not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For those who havent seen it, heres a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAE0JXuUjGg


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The KiBosh said:


> Sorry to say this but your WAY off on this one. As someone who has had back surgery i've read up on this subject substantially. The type of surgery that TJ had actually makes him LESS likely to re injure his back/neck.


well the kid just has **** for luck then.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

This is the worst **** i heard all day i saw the highlight and I hate Horford man **** that dude i mean come on you dont need to do that to the little guy i hope ford recovers and scores 100 on horford and does a dunk on him or something.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Just saw the highlight, and I'm not sure what Horford was thinking. I hope he doesn't say he was going after the ball, because it's very clear that he was not.


you have got to be kidding me....horford clearly miss-timed the block. if you watched the replay, you could see that horford was hanging in the air as TJ was going up. TJ slowed down to draw contact and as a result, horford caught his head intstead of the ball. Reckless? maybe....But to suggest that horford did this on purpose is absurd.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Whoreford didnt mis-time a block!! he deserves a few games suspension on the real... i mean you just dont swing the arm like that on a dudes head


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Haven't seen the replay yet, but a lot of you guys are saying Horford deserves a suspension, so it must be bad. Really too bad for TJ, hope he's ok.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully its just a concussion- something he could come back from and be fine in the long run

honestly it looked bad because of the way he fell, but it is possible that he was just knocked out because of hitting his head..


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

To me it looked like he jumped to block the shot, then when he realized he wasn't going to get it, came down to try to give a foul on his arm but hit him in the head.

Flagrant foul. I wouldn't suspend him. I don't really believe in suspensions unless there is clear intent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He cried? I dont know what I have to think about that. Hope he gets better soon though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> you have got to be kidding me....horford clearly miss-timed the block. if you watched the replay, you could see that horford was hanging in the air as TJ was going up. TJ slowed down to draw contact and as a result, horford caught his head intstead of the ball. Reckless? maybe....But to suggest that horford did this on purpose is absurd.


horford was not anywhere close to the ball. he didn't purposely injure ford, but really it's ridiculous to just say that this was a mistimed block. look at the 2nd angle they show from the espn motion link someone posted. the ball was clearly far out of horford's reach and he still just swung and hit ford hard in the face. there was absolutely no need for that. he had no chance at a block. if you're going to give a hard foul, you don't hit someone hard in the face when they're in the air. that's dangerous.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

MLKG said:


> To me it looked like he jumped to block the shot, then when he realized he wasn't going to get it, came down to try to give a foul on his arm but hit him in the head.
> 
> Flagrant foul. I wouldn't suspend him. I don't really believe in suspensions unless there is clear intent.


tried to foul his arm? i don't know what replays you are watching.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He cried? I dont know what I have to think about that. Hope he gets better soon though.


are you saying that the injury looks bad because he cried or that tj ford looks bad because he cried?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

he tried to foul him and his hand came down on his face, THEN AS HE LANDED TO THE FLOOR, is when his head fell back and hit the court.......
its just a hard foul, it shouldnt be the al guys fault he landed so hard


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Whoreford's arm was like really away from the ball... i mean how can you do that!?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> he tried to foul him and his hand came down on his face, THEN AS HE LANDED TO THE FLOOR, is when his head fell back and hit the court.......
> its just a hard foul, it shouldnt be the al guys fault he landed so hard


it is his fault when the guy is in the air like ford was and horford hit the guy as hard as he did. yeah the main injury would have occured when ford hit the ground. but why did ford hit the ground? because of horford's hard foul to that face that wasn't close to getting ball.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I really didn't like this foul at all. There needs to be a suspension here.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

sad day from my standpoint, i get a really bad feeling in my stomach when serious injuries occur on the basketball court. on a side note, my fantasy team is getting its *** turned upside down between ford, bosh, mcgrady and others getting injured so early in the season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Good luck TJ I am pulling for your health.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

the hard foul, very late in the game on a fast break layup.

on small pg in with previous history none the less, bad foul, thats where most of toronto's question comes from.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Some of you need to get a grip. Horford was going for the ball and would of blocked it, but Ford went for a reverse just as Horford was going for the ball and it threw off his timing and he missed badly. Should he of been ejected? Yes. Suspended? No. Some of you out to get Horford and ruin a promising career are being ridiculous.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, that is really sad, he was just getting back from an injury too, such a good player and a bad accident...hopefully he'll be back.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

If you call that bad timing, then Horford should really not try blocking shots.

He jumped, had no play at the ball and the swiped.
I don't know how many of you guys played basketball, but playing for many years at a competitive level (upto starting in University) and priding myself in my shot block ability, you have enough time to realize if you're going to miss the ball in that situation. It wasn't like they were even going at break-neck speed, T.J. slowed up considerably, trust me, Horford knew he wasn't going to get the ball, he just went for the hard foul. It was out of frustration.

I never said the intent to injure Ford was in his head, but I guarantee you he took out some frustration.

I mean come'on, he fully swiped/slapped the top of his head. He would have to have the worst instincts for him to be missing on a block shot and accidently hitting him in the face.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hard foul, but I personally wouldn't suspend Horford more than 1 game. It wasn't intentional, and if he somehow got the block, the Hawks would've still been in the game if they made some shots. It's not like it caused a brawl or anything. Hopefully TJ'll be alright.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Some of you need to get a grip. Horford was going for the ball and would of blocked it, but Ford went for a reverse just as Horford was going for the ball and it threw off his timing and he missed badly. Should he of been ejected? Yes. Suspended? No. Some of you out to get Horford and ruin a promising career are being ridiculous.


I think you need to get a grip here. First off, no one is trying to ruin his career. His career won't be ruined by a suspension in his rookie year. The only person whose career might be ruined by this incident is Ford's
You can hit someone's head on accident. You don't swipe through it like that on accident.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Some of you need to get a grip. Horford was going for the ball and would of blocked it, but Ford went for a reverse just as Horford was going for the ball and it threw off his timing and he missed badly. Should he of been ejected? Yes. Suspended? No. Some of you out to get Horford and ruin a promising career are being ridiculous.


ford switched to go for the reserve just as horford was going for the ball? that's garbage. watch the replay of what actually happened, don't make up some bull**** you wish happened because you're a florida fan.

horford had no shot at the ball. he was nowhere close to it. he was going for the hard foul, but that's just not a foul you should commit in a situation like that. yeah it looked like he was going for a block, if tj's face was the ball. i'm sure he wasn't trying to hurt him but it's still a ridiculous and dangerous foul for him to commit and he should definitely be suspended at least a few games for it.

oh and it's hilarious you suggest someone is trying to ruin horford's career. because a 20 game suspension(the harshest penalty anyone has suggested) would do that right? the only career potentially in jeopardy is ford's and it's because of a very dangerous foul committed by horford.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

SickGame said:


> If you call that bad timing, then Horford should really not try blocking shots.
> 
> He jumped, had no play at the ball and the swiped.
> I don't know how many of you guys played basketball, but playing for many years at a competitive level (upto starting in University) and priding myself in my shot block ability, you have enough time to realize if you're going to miss the ball in that situation. It wasn't like they were even going at break-neck speed, T.J. slowed up considerably, trust me, Horford knew he wasn't going to get the ball, he just went for the hard foul. It was out of frustration.
> ...


Umm, all of us have played basketball, and your personal experience doesn't give you any more expertise then any of the people who are saying that it wasn't intentional. "Trust me." 



> Horford said he was fooled by Ford's move as he went up for the layup with 1:32 left.
> 
> "When it happened with a minute and a half left, we were still down by eight (92-84)," Horford said. "He got the steal. I just tried to go and block the shot. When he went up, I went up too. He tried to use the rim and I thought he was going to stay on (one) side so I went up and tried to hit the ball and I hit his head.
> 
> ...


Better yet, trust Bosh, because I don't know if you have ever played basketball at a competitive level, but Bosh has, and he's a better shot blocker than you. I guarantee you. That's an actual guarantee btw, not like yours above which you can't back up at all


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

when i saw it i immediately thought about if he'll play again. i hope so.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Burn said:


> Umm, all of us have played basketball, and your personal experience doesn't give you any more expertise then any of the people who are saying that it wasn't intentional. "Trust me."
> 
> Better yet, trust Bosh, because I don't know if you have ever played basketball at a competitive level, but Bosh has, and he's a better shot blocker than you. I guarantee you. That's an actual guarantee btw, not like yours above which you can't back up at all


no one is saying he intentionally tried to hurt ford. but he did hurt ford. and it's clear he had no chance at a block.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> no one is saying he intentionally tried to hurt ford. but he did hurt ford. and it's clear he had no chance at a block.


Clear to who? Apparently not TJ's own teammates. Why are you a better judge than Bosh?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> no one is saying he intentionally tried to hurt ford. but he did hurt ford. and it's clear he had no chance at a block.


How did he have no chance to block the shot? Horford didn't think Ford would reverse on that layup, he was playing the right side of the rim and Ford made adjustment. If anything, the excessive contact was caused by Ford trying to reverse and avoid the blocked shot...


----------



## Somebody Call My Mama (Dec 9, 2007)

It looked to me like nothing more than simple bad anticipation on Horford's part. He anticipated T.J. going straight up with the ball, and at the last second, knowing Horford was right behind him ready for the block, he made a move to go for the reverse instead. Horford's instincts were already in motion, and he continued with the shot blocking motion. Unfortunately, T.J.'s head was now where Horford anticipated the ball to go, and he accidentally "blocked" T.J's head.

Here's a great video on it: http://youtube.com/watch?v=mC0GpXInX84


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> horford was not anywhere close to the ball. he didn't purposely injure ford, but really it's ridiculous to just say that this was a mistimed block. look at the 2nd angle they show from the espn motion link someone posted. the ball was clearly far out of horford's reach and he still just swung and hit ford hard in the face. there was absolutely no need for that. he had no chance at a block. if you're going to give a hard foul, you don't hit someone hard in the face when they're in the air. that's dangerous.


I have seen it. I look at horfords hand relative to the ball at their closest points(right before he swats), not where it is when the contact is made. He's not as far off from the ball as most on here will make it seem.



rocketeer said:


> it is his fault when the guy is in the air like ford was and horford hit the guy as hard as he did. yeah the main injury would have occured when ford hit the ground. but why did ford hit the ground? because of horford's hard foul to that face that wasn't close to getting ball.





SickGame said:


> If you call that bad timing, then Horford should really not try blocking shots.
> 
> He jumped, had no play at the ball and the swiped.
> I don't know how many of you guys played basketball, but playing for many years at a competitive level (upto starting in University) and priding myself in my shot block ability, you have enough time to realize if you're going to miss the ball in that situation. It wasn't like they were even going at break-neck speed, T.J. slowed up considerably, trust me, Horford knew he wasn't going to get the ball, he just went for the hard foul. It was out of frustration.
> ...





rocketeer said:


> ford switched to go for the reserve just as horford was going for the ball? that's garbage. watch the replay of what actually happened, don't make up some bull**** you wish happened because you're a florida fan.
> 
> horford had no shot at the ball. he was nowhere close to it. he was going for the hard foul, but that's just not a foul you should commit in a situation like that. yeah it looked like he was going for a block, if tj's face was the ball. i'm sure he wasn't trying to hurt him but it's still a ridiculous and dangerous foul for him to commit and he should definitely be suspended at least a few games for it.
> 
> oh and it's hilarious you suggest someone is trying to ruin horford's career. because a 20 game suspension(the harshest penalty anyone has suggested) would do that right? the only career potentially in jeopardy is ford's and it's because of a very dangerous foul committed by horford.


Taking what all you guys said, if you really want to break the film down, Horford was in the air first. Ford was ahead of Al but tried to bait him and draw the contact and instead of taking the go ahead basket. As a result, the following actions insued. Not excusing the fact that Al made a dangerous play, but we have all pretty much either play'd or watched alot of basketball. We've all seen plays like this before that have not ended nearly as devestating as this. Admit it. This was just a freak accident. Nobody was trying to take anybody's head off. Knowing Al, I even doubt he was goin for hard foul there, just a mere mis-timing of the block and if you noticed, he pull'd his hand away almost as soon as contact was made. You guys need to quit trying to make more out this than what it really is.



> *ford switched to go for the reserve just as horford was going for the ball? that's garbage. watch the replay of what actually happened, don't make up some bull**** you wish happened because you're a florida fan.*


wow


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Somebody Call My Mama said:


> It looked to me like nothing more than simple bad anticipation on Horford's part. He anticipated T.J. going straight up with the ball, and at the last second, knowing Horford was right behind him ready for the block, he made a move to go for the reverse instead. Horford's instincts were already in motion, and he continued with the shot blocking motion. Unfortunately, T.J.'s head was now where Horford anticipated the ball to go, and he accidentally "blocked" T.J's head.
> 
> Here's a great video on it: http://youtube.com/watch?v=mC0GpXInX84


If you pause the video at around 4 or 14 seconds, you can get a good look at Al's hand reaching for the ball. I would say he was about a foot off from getting the block....not as bad as some make it sound tho


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Power_Ballin said:


> If you pause the video at around 4 or 14 seconds, you can get a good look at Al's hand reaching for the ball. I would say he was about a foot off from getting the block....not as bad as some make it sound tho


Everybody agrees that he originally reached for the ball, but once it became apparent that he wasn't gonna get it, he took a swipe at Ford's head. There's no way Horford thought he was gonna get to that ball.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

To be honest with you, I'm not even sure if Bosh saw the replays before he said that. When TJ hit the floor, most of the players didn't even cross halfcourt, they probably won't see it as clearly as some of us who had multiple angles along with slow-motion replay. As I said many times already, you just don't swing your arms in the direction of somebody's head without any control. If you look at that replay, Horford cocked his arm back before Ford even made his move. He made up his mind that he will swing his arms towards that location and hope that it gets some part of the ball, which is extremely dangerous because of Horford's power. Even if Ford didn't go for the reverse, it would've still been a very dangerous play and a hard foul considering the force and lack of control of Horford's swing. If it didn't get TJ's head, it probably would've still been a flagrant 1 where TJ gets clubbed to the ground.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> wow


read the post i quoted. horford did nothing wrong and apparently people are trying to end his career. that is why i responded like that.



> Clear to who? Apparently not TJ's own teammates. Why are you a better judge than Bosh?


clear to anyone who watches the replays and sees how badly he fails at his attempt to block the shot.



> How did he have no chance to block the shot? Horford didn't think Ford would reverse on that layup, he was playing the right side of the rim and Ford made adjustment. If anything, the excessive contact was caused by Ford trying to reverse and avoid the blocked shot...


ford goes reserve so he can't get blocked. that makes it ok for horford to hit him in the face? he blocked ford's head and didn't come close to the ball.

watch the video. ford is past him. he swats down at ford's head. there was no chance to block the shot there. when horford left the ground, sure he could have been going for the block but when he swats ford's head, he had no shot at actually blocking the shot.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

The more I look at it, the more I become under the impression that he just thought he was going for the easy lay-up instead of the reverse and was unable to change his pre-meditated blocking motion.

However, I still feel there was a slight intent of a hard foul as he realized mid-air that he wasn't going to block the ball.

It's a toss-up in my head.
I will continue to feel that it warrants a 2-3 game suspension.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

If he didn't mean to hit him in the head, he's got some really bad instincts.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> read the post i quoted. horford did nothing wrong and apparently people are trying to end his career. that is why i responded like that.
> 
> 
> clear to anyone who watches the replays and sees how badly he fails at his attempt to block the shot.
> ...


Horford actually left the ground first so how would he know this...... yeah he swats down "at" Fords head, but not "for" Ford's head. There's a difference. When you decide to go up for a block, u can't always just change ur range of motion mid swing when u realize that u miss'd or u are just out of reach(especially a 6-10 guy of Al's size). Unfortunately for Ford, his head was the only thing there in the way to slow down Al's hand once he had committed and missed. It was almost a split sec thing but Al pulled his hand back almost immediately as contact was made to ford's head. 

Once again, this is a fast paced game and accidents happen. Horford isn't a bad player or inept shot blocker just becuase he f***ed up one play. It was just ONE freak play. Hopefully Ford will be alright and will be back soon but i just hate it when people make blanket statements about stuff that is not necesarilly the case. Horford did have a shot at the ball he just mis-timed it, so quit saying this.... It's really pissing me off for some reason....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mC0GpXInX84&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mC0GpXInX84&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

I gotta say, that didnt look all that intential but man did Ford's neck snap back awkwardly. I really hope he's okay.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo5VnhI-mMg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo5VnhI-mMg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

From the second angle you can see how it can seem that Horford was going after the block.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking at the replay, that was not intentional. TJ brings the ball up like he's going to lay it up on the right side, but then changes and decides to go for the reverse. It was clearly an anticipation block that went wrong.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Really hope that TJ is alright.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It was obviously an accident. Look at Horford's face the second he makes contact with Ford's head.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> Horford actually left the ground first so how would he know this...... yeah he swats down "at" Fords head, but not "for" Ford's head. There's a difference. When you decide to go up for a block, u can't always just change ur range of motion mid swing when u realize that u miss'd or u are just out of reach(especially a 6-10 guy of Al's size). Unfortunately for Ford, his head was the only thing there in the way to slow down Al's hand once he had committed and missed. It was almost a split sec thing but Al pulled his hand back almost immediately as contact was made to ford's head.
> 
> Once again, this is a fast paced game and accidents happen. Horford isn't a bad player or inept shot blocker just becuase he f***ed up one play. It was just ONE freak play. Hopefully Ford will be alright and will be back soon but i just hate it when people make blanket statements about stuff that is not necesarilly the case. Horford did have a shot at the ball he just mis-timed it, so quit saying this.... It's really pissing me off for some reason....


horford did get into the air first, but before he ever brought his arm down, it was clear that with where ford had the ball horford couldn't block his shot. horford didn't have to swing down at ford and it's a very dangerous play to make when the other guy is in the air like ford was. horford didn't mistime a block attempt. saying it was simply him mistiming his block would mean that he could have blocked the shot had he timed it right. once he got into the air before ford and ford made his move to the other side of the basket, horford had no chance at blocking his shot. i mean horford gets into the air and cocks his arm back to swat for the block, but before he ever brings his arm down ford gets to the point where horford is going to be unable to block him. i just don't see where this opportunity to block the shot comes about.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

maybe u dont see the oppurt. because your not a nba player or dont understand the concept. . .what happend today was pretty much the worst case scenerio. Al was trying to make a big play. the last thing on his mind was probably that ford would be in this situation. He was trying not to give up an easy layup, but **** happens. woulda, coulda, shoulda's will not reverse the event. I feel u..... i wish he would've maybe pull'd back just a little earlier or ford would've bouced right back up, but end of the day it was an accident. It's unfortunate, but i dont see where that makes Al stupid or dumb for thinking he can make a play. aggresive plays like this are not even all that rare. For instance, what if Prince miss'd and took reggie's head off in that game 7 block a few years back....people would've probably said the same things you guys r saying here, but instead he blocked it and was a hero. impossible is nothing


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know if you can simply qualify this as a rookie mistake among many others. But from the angle Ive seen, Horford's foul is unintentional. Again, 10 x out of 10, any player hoping to get a defensive stop will try to make that block. Unfortunately, there were some miscalculations and it resulted in an injury but that doesnt make Horford a dirty player.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Listen to that last clip posted and Anthony Parker's comment. It pretty much sums it up:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah AP is the man, underrated, all nba good guy list.

TJ basically got knocked out... panicked... yeah .. 

unintentional by horford but doesnt flagrant 2 = 1 game?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope TJ is alright, with the injury history he has it is easy to be concerned about him.

I think it was a freak accident, Horford is by no means someone who will try to hurt someone else. It was an awkward play on his part nonetheless and he may deserve a short suspension for that, but let's not make him a scapegoat here. Horford was going for the ball and got faked, the unfortunate thing is that both were in the air when they made contact.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> are you saying that the injury looks bad because he cried or that tj ford looks bad because he cried?


That TJ Ford looks bad for crying. Thats what Im saying. Tough as nails my ***.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> That TJ Ford looks bad for crying. Thats what Im saying. Tough as nails my ***.


That's bull**** if you ask me. Knowing his medical history, you honestly fault him for shedding a tear? His career and own personal well-being are in real danger, and you're saying he's weak for crying. I find your he-man act funny in humourous situations, but in situations such as this, you come off as nothing but insensitive. If you can't cry when your career and health are put in serious jeopordy, is crying ever acceptable in the eyes of R-Star?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

southeasy said:


> yeah AP is the man, underrated, all nba good guy list.
> 
> TJ basically got knocked out... panicked... yeah ..
> 
> unintentional by horford but doesnt flagrant 2 = 1 game?


OT, but did anyone else know that Parker is Shelden Williams brother in-law? Weird.


----------



## G-Unit03 (Mar 16, 2005)

How is this not in the front page of NBA.com
Stupid LeBron


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEjIKgpM7Qc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEjIKgpM7Qc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

people on this forum are so quick to judge, sheesh. it wasn't intentional, at least not to me. but yeah, i hope things are okay with him... he doesn't deserve another setback. the injury doesn't even look that bad though. it probably wouldn't have been bad at all if he had not been njured in the neck before.

check out this article, chris bosh doesn't think it was an intentional foul http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=271211001

*Bosh said it didn't look like a dirty play by Horford.

"Al kind of mistimed it and hit him in his head," Bosh said. "I don't think he meant to do it on purpose. He was making a basketball play. He just got him right on his head."*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ras said:


> That's bull**** if you ask me. Knowing his medical history, you honestly fault him for shedding a tear? His career and own personal well-being are in real danger, and you're saying he's weak for crying. I find your he-man act funny in humourous situations, but in situations such as this, you come off as nothing but insensitive. If you can't cry when your career and health are put in serious jeopordy, is crying ever acceptable in the eyes of R-Star?


Never thought of it as him crying out of fear of a career lost. With that in mind, its more understandable. If he ends up just having a bad concussion though and it "hurt" then thats pretty weak.

You're right though. Him being scared for his career is a pretty valid reason for shedding some tears.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

afobisme said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEjIKgpM7Qc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JEjIKgpM7Qc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> people on this forum are so quick to judge, sheesh. it wasn't intentional, at least not to me. but yeah, i hope things are okay with him... he doesn't deserve another setback. the injury doesn't even look that bad though. it probably wouldn't have been bad at all if he had not been njured in the neck before.
> 
> ...




Unintentional? Probably. Is Horford a functioning retard though? Guy was nowhere near the ball, and what was he trying to do? Swat it so hard the ball deflated so the play would be stopped? Yea, hes a rook, but jesus ****, how dumb is he?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> That TJ Ford looks bad for crying. Thats what Im saying. Tough as nails my ***.


how many spinal injuries have you experienced? Even if it's from the pain, I don't see what's wrong with a person crying if the pain is unbearable, that's a human's natural response.

You are pretty shallow for thinking that courage is measured by whether a guy sheds his tear. Just remember that you are talking about a guy who came back from a spinal injury a few years ago yet still drives fearless to the basket. The amount of courage that it's required for TJ to overcome the fear of something like this happening again obvious isn't something a person like you can comprehend. The amazing thing is that if TJ comes back from this healthy, you know that he will still play the same way he always played, which is leaving everything on the court.

Just a horrible post. I feel embarrassed for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> how many spinal injuries have you experienced? Even if it's from the pain, I don't see what's wrong with a person crying if the pain is unbearable, that's a human's natural response.
> 
> You are pretty shallow for thinking that courage is measured by whether a guy sheds his tear. Just remember that you are talking about a guy who came back from a spinal injury a few years ago yet still drives fearless to the basket. The amount of courage that it's required for TJ to overcome the fear of something like this happening again obvious isn't something a person like you can comprehend. The amazing thing is that if TJ comes back from this healthy, you know that he will still play the same way he always played, which is leaving everything on the court.
> 
> Just a horrible post. I feel embarrassed for you.


Im glad you feel embarrassed for me. Ford doesnt have a spinal injury this time around. I didnt think of the possibility of fear of losing his career like Ras has said. Thats completley understandable. He gets paid millions to drive to the basket without "fear". If you think almost any one of us on this forum wouldnt do that after coming back from a miraculous spinal injury, you're plain and simple an idiot. Offer me millions and Ill put my body on the line, if you wouldnt? Well I dont know what to tell you. I like Ford, but you can calm down with the Ford is an American Hero line. He had a spinal injury, worked his *** off to come back, and came back strong. Thats pretty damn respectable, but dont try to sit there and act like "someone like me" wouldnt understand. If it turns out he just had a concussion, which I've had a couple of before, sans any tears, what is your comment going to be then?

I hope hes ok, and like I had said earlier, didnt think about him being scared about going down with a major injury again and maybe losing basketball forever. Sorry for the slight, but calm the **** down. If you would bother to read ahead instead of getting all rilled up by my post, you would have seen I already addressed it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I really question if some people here have ever played organized, competitive basketball in their lives with the ignorant comments that these people make.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I really question if some people here have ever played organized, competitive basketball in their lives with the ignorant comments that these people make.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im glad you feel embarrassed for me. Ford doesnt have a spinal injury this time around. I didnt think of the possibility of fear of losing his career like Ras has said. Thats completley understandable. He gets paid millions to drive to the basket without "fear". If you think almost any one of us on this forum wouldnt do that after coming back from a miraculous spinal injury, you're plain and simple an idiot. Offer me millions and Ill put my body on the line, if you wouldnt? Well I dont know what to tell you. I like Ford, but you can calm down with the Ford is an American Hero line. He had a spinal injury, worked his *** off to come back, and came back strong. Thats pretty damn respectable, but dont try to sit there and act like "someone like me" wouldnt understand. If it turns out he just had a concussion, which I've had a couple of before, sans any tears, what is your comment going to be then?


Like I said, how many times have you faced the possibility of being paralyzed? I would understand if people are willing to do it before they experience a spinal injury, but after it, it's really beyond money. From reading your posts it's obvious that our values are very different, but to me, the fear of not being able to move especially for someone who was close to that stage of health far outweighs the lure of dollars. You are also talking about a multi-millionaire and someone who already has a lucrative contract under his belt, there is no need for him to put himself in that danger every single night. This is one of those things that for someone who hasn't experienced it, they can't really judge because it is different when it actually happens.

Whether a guy cries because of pain really doesn't matter to me, everyone has different tolerance for pain. Courage lies in the fact that he is willing to take such pain over and over again despite not being able to withstand it. There are plenty of athletes out there that shy away from contact because they do not want to feel such pain, athletes that are being paid *million* of dollars. I don't see how someone is less "tough" by taking the pain even if it means tears afterwards. As I said, tears is such a shallow measurement for courage, especially when you overlook the rest of the things that the guy is going through just because of few tears.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Like I said, how many times have you faced the possibility of being paralyzed? I would understand if people are willing to do it before they experience a spinal injury, but after it, it's really beyond money. From reading your posts it's obvious that our values are very different, but to me, the fear of not being able to move especially for someone who was close to that stage of health far outweighs the lure of dollars. You are also talking about a multi-millionaire and someone who already has a lucrative contract under his belt, there is no need for him to put himself in that danger every single night. This is one of those things that for someone who hasn't experienced it, they can't really judge because it is different when it actually happens.
> 
> Whether a guy cries because of pain really doesn't matter to me, everyone has different tolerance for pain. Courage lies in the fact that he is willing to take such pain over and over again despite not being able to withstand it. There are plenty of athletes out there that shy away from contact because they do not want to feel such pain, athletes that are being paid *million* of dollars. I don't see how someone is less "tough" by taking the pain even if it means tears afterwards. As I said, tears is such a shallow measurement for courage, especially when you overlook the rest of the things that the guy is going through just because of few tears.



Pretty good post. More than anything Im just trying to stir up honest discussion. 

You're right about Ford. He had a contract, and could have just half assed it and became a jump shooter/distributor after he came back from the injury, yet he came back playing the same game he was drafted and given the contract for. Thats something you have to respect. Theres too many stories about players in sports who come back 100% healthy from a big injury but never play the same again out of fear. I guess this injury is something I cant relate with. I've never been a big fan of a man crying over pain, but the guy already had a scare when no one thought he would come back. To have to go through that again? Thinking about it, it would probably put any man to tears.

Regardless, what we can all agree uppon is that we all want to see the update to tell us hes ok, and that it wasnt too serious.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Care to elaborate?


I'm not going to quote certain people or elaborate with names, but the ignorance of some people when they talk about actually playing the game is unbelievable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not going to quote certain people or elaborate with names, but the ignorance of some people when they talk about actually playing the game is unbelievable.


Just trying to figure out what you were getting at. I played ball in highschool and junior high. Played pick up games for a few years after but havent played much the last 3 years. Anyways, the play did not seem like a regular play to me. If you dont have a clean swipe at the ball, you dont swing full tilt at a guys head and hope for the best. Hell, if you dont do that in the joke leagues I've played in, you dont do it in the NBA.

Im not sure if you were for or against the people criticising Horford. Thats why I had asked.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm not trying to knock Horford. I watched him in college and he's a class act and this foul was clearly unintentional. However... It was a careless foul. Most NBA players would of simply extended after TJ changed directions and just tried to contest the ball instead of a full forced swat. I know it was a split second decision but pro athlete's make similar decisions DAILY and almost all choose the right one. The difference between choosing to contest shots the right way and the wrong was is the difference between a league full of healthy stars and a hospital full of millionaires. 

On a side note... Al went to the hospital last night to see TJ and apologize to him. Like I said. Horford is a class act.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Not a dirty play by Horford but an incredibly clumsy one. If you miss the ball by 3 feet on a block attempt you need to be a little more coordinated or not swing so damn hard.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Just trying to figure out what you were getting at. I played ball in highschool and junior high. Played pick up games for a few years after but havent played much the last 3 years. Anyways, the play did not seem like a regular play to me. If you dont have a clean swipe at the ball, you dont swing full tilt at a guys head and hope for the best. Hell, if you dont do that in the joke leagues I've played in, you dont do it in the NBA.
> 
> Im not sure if you were for or against the people criticising Horford. Thats why I had asked.


I'm defending Horford 100%. 

Ford knew that if he took the ball up on the right side of the rim, odds are that Al was going to block it. So, he tried to use the rim as a shield to get a shot on the opposite side of the rim. Al had already started to make the play on the right side, when TJ reversed, Al had to make a desperate swipe/block to try and either block or deter his shot. Did he intentionally try to hit him in the head/face and knock him out of the game? No - but Horford is defending his rim trying to either 1) block or 2) send Ford to the line to earn the 2 points. That's basketball from Jr. High to the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see anything wrong with this play, I see Ford as being someone who is injury prone and small. These are the risks when he came back to play.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this play, I see Ford as being someone who is injury prone and small. These are the risks when he came back to play.


Other than that giant paw hitting nothing but the top of the head? He had no chance of making a play on that and did something stupid which may potentially end Ford's career. On the scale of dirty, it's pretty low. But on the scale of dangerous plays, its up there.

EDIT: It's clearly a frustration foul at 1:32 left in the game and the Raptors owning an 8 point lead after a stupid turnover by Atlanta, which eliminated their slim chance of winning that game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The KiBosh said:


> I'm not trying to knock Horford. I watched him in college and he's a class act and this foul was clearly unintentional. However... It was a careless foul. Most NBA players would of simply extended after TJ changed directions and just tried to contest the ball instead of a full forced swat. I know it was a split second decision but pro athlete's make similar decisions DAILY and almost all choose the right one. The difference between choosing to contest shots the right way and the wrong was is the difference between a league full of healthy stars and a hospital full of millionaires.
> 
> On a side note... Al went to the hospital last night to see TJ and apologize to him. Like I said. Horford is a class act.



Good to hear he went to the hospital. I havent seen much yet on Fords condition, hope hes ok. Theres lots of guys out there who would just say it was unintentional and it was an accident, but its nice to see a guy going to the hospital to see if the guys alright, and apologize.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm defending Horford 100%.
> 
> Ford knew that if he took the ball up on the right side of the rim, odds are that Al was going to block it. So, he tried to use the rim as a shield to get a shot on the opposite side of the rim. Al had already started to make the play on the right side, when TJ reversed, Al had to make a desperate swipe/block to try and either block or deter his shot. Did he intentionally try to hit him in the head/face and knock him out of the game? No - but Horford is defending his rim trying to either 1) block or 2) send Ford to the line to earn the 2 points. That's basketball from Jr. High to the NBA.


What Jr High ball are you pretending you played where guys heads are close to the rim and guys have a couple seconds in the air to twist around and decide if they should throw a block or not?

Also, do you not think Horford should have got ejected?


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

HKF said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this play, I see Ford as being someone who is injury prone and small. These are the risks when he came back to play.


Exactly. Ford should know better he's too small to be slowing down for contact.
If there was only a minute left why was he trying to draw the foul?

Hortford even said he was caught off guard by Ford going reverse. 
It's not like college players use the that move.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Horford should definitely be suspended. Horford didnt intend for Ford to get hurt. however he did intend to create a hard foul to prevent the basket, in which he did not go for the ball. he was clearly trying to foul and send the man to the line. the manner he did in in. hitting the face, and following through was very unbasketball like. 

again easily couldve been avoided but for some reason horford felt he had to follow through.

clumsy or not, you have to be punished for your actions on the basketball court. he made a very crucial mistake.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this play, I see Ford as being someone who is injury prone and small. These are the risks when he came back to play.



So you think Horford was reasonably close to making a block?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

DuMa said:


> Horford should definitely be suspended. Horford didnt intend for Ford to get hurt. however he did intend to create a hard foul to prevent the basket, in which he did not go for the ball. he was clearly trying to foul and send the man to the line. the manner he did in in. hitting the face, and following through was very unbasketball like.
> 
> again easily couldve been avoided but for some reason horford felt he had to follow through.
> 
> clumsy or not, you have to be punished for your actions on the basketball court. he made a very crucial mistake.


You have to look at intent when doling out punishments. Do his actions warrant anything more than the fine he gets from being ejected? I don't believe it was intentional, but it was stupid. He won't make that mistake twice.


----------



## anh2173 (Aug 18, 2003)

While it was certainly a hard foul, I don't think it was intentional or malicious. In my opinion, Ford long-jumped and attempted to use the rim to ward off Horford. If Ford attempted the layup from the right-hand side of the basket and Horford uses the same handswipe, that is a blocked shot (~28 seconds left on the ESPN clip.) An over-exuberant block but a block all the same.

I certainly hope that Ford is ok but I think people are getting a bit carried away in their analysis of what happened.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

essbee said:


> So you think Horford was reasonably close to making a block?


We can make "what if" assumptions all day. If Ford would have just waited to get fouled and not gone for the score, Horford wouldn't have hit him. However, I think Al didn't expect TJ to go for the reverse. Sure he could have given up an uncontested layup, but that's not the way this guy plays.

I don't see the play as dirty. It's only dirty because TJ Ford has a weak spinal cord.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> You have to look at intent when doling out punishments. Do his actions warrant anything more than the fine he gets from being ejected? I don't believe it was intentional, but it was stupid. He won't make that mistake twice.


if you foul hard without even tryin to go for the ball. that should be an ejection everytime. but the league will determine if it is a suspension thereafter.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> That TJ Ford looks bad for crying. Thats what Im saying. Tough as nails my ***.


edit - nevermind i read your later posts.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> We can make "what if" assumptions all day. If Ford would have just waited to get fouled and not gone for the score, Horford wouldn't have hit him. However, I think Al didn't expect TJ to go for the reverse. Sure he could have given up an uncontested layup, but that's not the way this guy plays.
> 
> I don't see the play as dirty. It's only dirty because TJ Ford has a weak spinal cord.


we don't need to make any "what if" assumptions. how it happened, horford was far from getting a block. by the time horford started swinging his arm down to attempt to block the shot, ford had the ball out of horford's reach so there was no chance at a block. at that situation in the game when your options are don't contest the layup or hit the guy hard in the air, if you pick to hit the guy you should be seeing a suspension because it's a very dangerous play. it doesn't matter that it was ford. any pg in the league and they would have hit the ground hard after being hit like that by horford.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm defending Horford 100%.
> 
> Ford knew that if he took the ball up on the right side of the rim, odds are that Al was going to block it. So, he tried to use the rim as a shield to get a shot on the opposite side of the rim. Al had already started to make the play on the right side, when TJ reversed, Al had to make a desperate swipe/block to try and either block or deter his shot. Did he intentionally try to hit him in the head/face and knock him out of the game? No - but Horford is defending his rim trying to either 1) block or 2) send Ford to the line to earn the 2 points. That's basketball from Jr. High to the NBA.


Thank you for stating the obvious, no one has ever said anything else. However, he misjudged his block by a long shot which is pretty significant. Afterall he had to outstretch his whole arm in order to reach his head. That is alot of space to cover, and a big misjudgement.

Secondly, I don't know where you've played but they usually teach you that when you're trying to block a shot, especially from the back or the side, avoid at all costs to take a giant swipe at the ball because odds are, even if you hit the ball, they will call the foul because the action makes it look alot worse that it is. 

It was a careless hard foul that caused injury, therefore it warrants 2 games in my head (tack on an extra one on top of the automatic one game suspesnsion). 

I'm not saying he acted with intent, but he acted with carelessness. He tried to make a play for the ball, misjudged but he was careless in the way he went about it. And the last thing you want to do when you're trying to stop someone on a fast break is be careless, especially in the air.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

isn't TJ ford one of the fastest players in teh NBA? when someone's that fast, it's easy to miss by a few feet.

some of the judgmental people seem to think that a split second is enough time for you to read a book...

what happened is Horford ANTICIPATED that TJ would just lay it in, instead of using the basket. horford had his mind set where he thought TJ would be, so he just jumped... all this stuff happens in a split second, so it was already done and over with before he realized what he even did.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-raptors-fordinjury&prov=ap&type=lgns

looks like hes comin home from the hospital. looks like he could be alright. what a scare.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

afobisme said:


> *some of the judgmental people seem to think that a split second is enough time for you to read a book...*
> 
> what happened is Horford ANTICIPATED that TJ would just lay it in, instead of using the basket. horford had his mind set where he thought TJ would be, so he just jumped... *all this stuff happens in a split second, so it was already done and over with before he realized what he even did.*


Your argument just doesn't hold up because almost ALL blocks are split second decisions yet 99.9999 of them don't end up in injury. When your trailing behind someone you should NEVER swat down like that. You can swat across the player above their body or put a hand up to contest. He could of trailed and gone for a pin against the backboard but swatting down when a player is in the air is reckless and a big no no. It was a terrible decision on Horfords part. Again.. I'm not saying Horford did it on purpose or that he's a bad guy. I've seen him in college ball and I like the guy but play itself was clumsy on his part.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DuMa said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-raptors-fordinjury&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> looks like hes comin home from the hospital. looks like he could be alright. what a scare.



Good news. No word on what was wrong yet, but I would expect a concussion pehaps, although it doesnt look like he was unconcious, which at least from my experiences comes hand in hand with a concussion.

Looks as though this cant be too serious, so thats good news.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope he plays tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Horford got fooled by the reverse and tried to at least send Ford to the line. Basketball is such a quick sport that these things can happen in a split second. 

The vilifying of Horford is pretty ignorant. No one's "fault" here. The flagrant is justified, and I can see where it would be a flagrant-2 because of the results, but a possible suspension is preposterous, and I sincerely doubt it happens.

Hope TJ makes a full recovery and is able to stay clear of these kinds of head/neck injuries from here on out.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Horford got fooled by the reverse and tried to at least send Ford to the line. Basketball is such a quick sport that these things can happen in a split second.
> 
> The vilifying of Horford is pretty ignorant. No one's "fault" here. The flagrant is justified, and I can see where it would be a flagrant-2 because of the results, but a possible suspension is preposterous, and I sincerely doubt it happens.
> 
> Hope TJ makes a full recovery and is able to stay clear of these kinds of head/neck injuries from here on out.


+1


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DuMa said:


> Horford should definitely be suspended. Horford didnt intend for Ford to get hurt. however *he did intend to create a hard foul to prevent the basket, in which he did not go for the ball. he was clearly trying to foul and send the man to the line. the manner he did in in. hitting the face, and following through was very unbasketball like. *
> 
> again easily couldve been avoided but for some reason horford felt he had to follow through.
> 
> clumsy or not, you have to be punished for your actions on the basketball court. he made a very crucial mistake.


wow, let's all just make terrible assumptions....oh and by the way, if u bothered to watch the film u can clearly see that Horford did not follow through. Thanks for ignorant imput though.



DuMa said:


> *if you foul hard without even tryin to go for the ball*. that should be an ejection everytime. but the league will determine if it is a suspension thereafter.


Congradulations, once again, for being a dumb ***. I guess ur more knowledgeable about when nba players can make a play and when they can't, since apparently u know exactly what Al was trying to do there. 



rocketeer said:


> we don't need to make any "what if" assumptions. how it happened, horford was far from getting a block. by the time horford started swinging his arm down to attempt to block the shot, ford had the ball out of horford's reach so there was no chance at a block. *at that situation in the game when your options are don't contest the layup or hit the guy hard in the air,* if you pick to hit the guy you should be seeing a suspension because it's a very dangerous play. it doesn't matter that it was ford. any pg in the league and they would have hit the ground hard after being hit like that by horford.


Are we making up new rules now, too? wow. i feel bad for Ford but c'mon. this is the nba. you technically shouldn't be given any easy layups at all. second, he didn't pick to hit the guy in the head, it just happen'd...he caught the top of ford's head mid-swing but if you will watch the replay u can see that he pull'd his hand away damn near immediately after contact was made, he didn't follow thru or any that bull sh*t that for some reason people keep bringing...



SickGame said:


> Thank you for stating the obvious, no one has ever said anything else. *However, he misjudged his block by a long shot which is pretty significant. Afterall he had to outstretch his whole arm in order to reach his head. That is alot of space to cover, and a big misjudgement.
> 
> Secondly, *I don't know where you've played but they usually teach you that when you're trying to block a shot, especially from the back or the side, avoid at all costs to take a giant swipe at the ball because odds are, even if you hit the ball, they will call the foul because the action makes it look alot worse that it is.
> 
> ...


Look at his hand relavant to the ball at its closest point. he's only about a foot away from reaching the ball(trust me i paused it and saw the frame). if he wouldn't have jump'd 1st he probly could have gotten the ball w/o much of a problem. problem with all of this is that ford didt jump 1st Al did. For Al, the ball was tough to judge considering ford's deceptiveness and the fact that he, indeed, jumped before ford. Al was trying to protect his basket. I love how people are trying to say Al is uncoordinated because of this tho. he's just rookie still learning the speed of the game. give him a damn break, im sure he feels just as bad we all do about what happened.

For your comments about actually playin ball. its not all that uncommon for a player to get hit in the face at any level of the game. if you have never gotten hit in the face then i even doubt if you've ever play'd in a serious game. so relax. it was all just an accident. please quit tryna make more out this than what it really is.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

you gotta feel for TJ. watching him crying was terrifying. I dont think Horford would intentionally do that for reasons stated already.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The KiBosh said:


> Your argument just doesn't hold up because almost ALL blocks are split second decisions yet 99.9999 of them don't end up in injury. When your trailing behind someone you should NEVER swat down like that. You can swat across the player above their body or put a hand up to contest. He could of trailed and gone for a pin against the backboard but swatting down when a player is in the air is reckless and a big no no. It was a terrible decision on Horfords part. Again.. I'm not saying Horford did it on purpose or that he's a bad guy. I've seen him in college ball and I like the guy but play itself was clumsy on his part.


i dont get your logic.. most blocked shot attempts are split second situations (and in most cases people dont get injured), but what does it prove against what i said earlier? that part doesn't make sense to me.

oh, and here's a video of kobe "swatting down" (but in this situation, kobe's timing and anticipation is more accurateZ) <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55ngZg3BGvU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55ngZg3BGvU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

HKF said:


> We can make "what if" assumptions all day. If Ford would have just waited to get fouled and not gone for the score, Horford wouldn't have hit him. However, I think Al didn't expect TJ to go for the reverse. Sure he could have given up an uncontested layup, but that's not the way this guy plays.
> 
> I don't see the play as dirty. It's only dirty because TJ Ford has a weak spinal cord.


That's a long way of saying you realize he was nowhere near blocking the shot. Thanks though. The question was whether or not Horford was reasonably close to a block (or any other play on the ball for that matter).


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Can everyone please stop using words they don't know the meaning of, e.g. 'clear'? It's really embarrassing. It's not 'clear' that Horford hit purposely out of frustration; it's ambiguous: the opposite of clear. That's why there's been 10 pages of discussion on it. 

I realize arguing is one of the points of this site, but the way some of you do it, it's like a guy taking his kid out for a walk with a leash. It demeans the both of us. 

<img src="http://daddytypes.com/archive/leash_demeans_us_both.jpg">


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> Are we making up new rules now, too? wow. i feel bad for Ford but c'mon. this is the nba. you technically shouldn't be given any easy layups at all. second, he didn't pick to hit the guy in the head, it just happen'd...he caught the top of ford's head mid-swing but if you will watch the replay u can see that he pull'd his hand away damn near immediately after contact was made, he didn't follow thru or any that bull sh*t that for some reason people keep bringing...


making up rules? what are you talking about?

once horford was in the air and ford had him beat to where horford had no shot at the block, it's a very dangerous play for horford to swing away hoping that maybe by some miracle his arm goes an extra foot or two and he gets the ball. at that point, there's no need to make the dangerous foul. if you want to stop him from getting an easy layup, grab him while he's on the ground. don't jump into the air and then swing even though the ball is out of your reach to block. that is dangerous and that's why i think he should be seeing a suspension.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> making up rules? what are you talking about?
> 
> once horford was in the air and ford had him beat to where horford had no shot at the block, it's a very dangerous play for horford to swing away hoping that maybe by some miracle his arm goes an extra foot or two and he gets the ball. at that point, there's no need to make the dangerous foul. if you want to stop him from getting an easy layup, grab him while he's on the ground. don't jump into the air and then swing even though the ball is out of your reach to block. that is dangerous and that's why i think he should be seeing a suspension.


-1


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

afobisme said:


> i dont get your logic.. most blocked shot attempts are split second situations (and in most cases people dont get injured), but what does it prove against what i said earlier? that part doesn't make sense to me.


Then maybe I misunderstood your post. It appeared to me that you were using the fact that it all happened in a split second as a defense for Horford. I was just pointing out that almost all blocks are decided in a similar time frame.



afobisme said:


> oh, and here's a video of kobe "swatting down" (but in this situation, kobe's timing and anticipation is more accurateZ) <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55ngZg3BGvU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55ngZg3BGvU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


I think this video kinda proves my point that Horford's block was clumsy. Watch the Horford Block from the first angle on ESPN and then look at the Kobe Block. When Kobe swipes at it he's swiping at an angle AWAY from the player. The only reason to swipe at an angle is to avoid contact with the player. Horford's block is strait down which is (like I said earlier) a big no no and dangerous when your trying to block as a trailer.

I feel like I have to end every post with this just to be clear. I'm not trying to villify Horford or make him into a bad guy. It was just a dumb mistake by a rookie who I personally believe is a good person. However, I don't agree with the people saying it was a freak accident. It was an error on Horfords part who could of used many safer ways to attempt that block.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

I've lost a lot of respect for Al Horford. Completely unnecessary. How the **** do you accidentally hit someones head like *that*??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> -1


I refuse to post in this thread anymore in fear of getting ranked in the negative.

As of now I will stay at -_even_


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

The KiBosh said:


> Then maybe I misunderstood your post. It appeared to me that you were using the fact that it all happened in a split second as a defense for Horford. I was just pointing out that almost all blocks are decided in a similar time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, my point was that horford was expecting TJ to lay the ball up to the right of the basket.. but in that split second, he realized TJ wasn't going in that direction, so as his body was heading towards there he anticipated TJ would be, he hit TJ on the head.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> making up rules? what are you talking about?
> 
> once horford was in the air and ford had him beat to where horford had no shot at the block, it's a very dangerous play for horford to swing away hoping that maybe by some miracle his arm goes an extra foot or two and he gets the ball. at that point, there's no need to make the dangerous foul. if you want to stop him from getting an easy layup, grab him while he's on the ground. don't jump into the air and then swing even though the ball is out of your reach to block. that is dangerous and that's why i think he should be seeing a suspension.


um, good try but no. what happened was pretty a much worst case scenario and was clearly unintentional (....how do u not get this). Nobody could've assumed he would've fell like that, lets just be real. And of all the years i've play'd basketball i have never heard of any of these rules u guys keep bringing up concerning blocking, but go figure. all of these theories are great but Blocking is really all about anticipation, imo, either u got it or u dont. From my understanding of what ur saying tho is, anytime a player misses a block attempt, He can pretty much be considered dangerous and reckless and stupid for even thinking he can make a play.....great theory. Fact is, any body will look bad when they miss a block (especially a big man), but sh*t happens. that's why the game is even more exciting when gaurds tool wit them..... i dont understand why u guys dont understand this but u will believe what u to believe i guess. Hate Al if u want.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> um, good try but no. what happened was pretty a much worst case scenario and was clearly unintentional (....how do u not get this). Nobody could've assumed he would've fell like that, lets just be real.


i never said it was intentional(though there is honestly no way to measure his intent so his intention certainly is not clear as you would suggest). and it definitely is not something that would happen everytime(having his head slam back onto the floor). but it's still a very dangerous play horford made and when he swung he had no chance at the block so i think it's something he should be suspended for.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Honestly, If u are really looking for a reason to suspend him then sure, but i still think u are nit picking.....his reaction after it happened pretty much tells it all tho, and apperently he even went to hospital to visit Ford later that night. How much clearer does it need to be for u.? I say 1 game suspention max, but a simple fine should be suffice.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know if it's been posted yet, but Horford and several other people affiliated with the Hawks went to hospital to apologize and make sure he knew that what happened was purely accidental.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Horford needs to be suspended for this.


don't be stupid. he obviously wasn't trying to injure him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i never said it was intentional(though there is honestly no way to measure his intent so his intention certainly is not clear as you would suggest). and it definitely is not something that would happen everytime(having his head slam back onto the floor). but it's still a very dangerous play horford made and when he swung he had no chance at the block so i think it's something he should be suspended for.


That's ridiculous. He shouldn't have even been ejected. It's too bad what happened, but if TJ had just gotten up, nobody would have ever said anything. TJ happened to get injured, and now people get up in arms.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

afobisme said:


> well, my point was that horford was expecting TJ to lay the ball up to the right of the basket.. but in that split second, he realized TJ wasn't going in that direction, so as his body was heading towards there he anticipated TJ would be, he hit TJ on the head.


you realize i assume that reverse layups from small players are not uncommon?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> That's ridiculous. He shouldn't have even been ejected. It's too bad what happened, but if TJ had just gotten up, nobody would have ever said anything. TJ happened to get injured, and now people get up in arms.


I think he should have been ejected. He didnt mean to do it, but guys get thrown out for less. Was a monster of a hit that took a player out of the game. Ejection. Its pretty simple.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> That's ridiculous. He shouldn't have even been ejected. It's too bad what happened, but if TJ had just gotten up, nobody would have ever said anything. TJ happened to get injured, and now people get up in arms.


saying that he shouldn't be ejected is almost the most ridiculous thing i've read in this thread(just behind people trying to make it seem like it's ford's fault that this happened).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I refuse to post in this thread anymore in fear of getting ranked in the negative.
> 
> As of now I will stay at -_even_


+ :fball:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

TJ Ford update on ESPN News @ 7:00........


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basically what they said:

--MRI and CAT scans were all negative.

--He is now walking around fine.

--May sit out a week just to take precautions

No Worries


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> Basically what they said:
> 
> --MRI and CAT scans were all negative.
> 
> ...


nice to hear.


----------



## The KiBosh (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL. He's gonna be at courtside for tonights game with the Mavs. So ummm... Twelve pages over pretty much nothing.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah it's pretty much Just people tryna make a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## anh2173 (Aug 18, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> saying that he shouldn't be ejected is almost the most ridiculous thing i've read in this thread(just behind people trying to make it seem like it's ford's fault that this happened).


Come on, it was clearly Ford's fault. He was asking for it, dressing all provocatively and ****.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> we don't need to make any "what if" assumptions. how it happened, horford was far from getting a block. by the time horford started swinging his arm down to attempt to block the shot, ford had the ball out of horford's reach so there was no chance at a block. at that situation in the game when your options are don't contest the layup or hit the guy hard in the air, if you pick to hit the guy you should be seeing a suspension because it's a very dangerous play. it doesn't matter that it was ford. any pg in the league and they would have hit the ground hard after being hit like that by horford.


I guess you just started watching the game and never heard of a hard foul. 
Pat Riley teaches "no layups".


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

BDB said:


> I guess you just started watching the game and never heard of a hard foul.
> Pat Riley teaches "no layups".


hard foul and dangerous fouls are two different things. you shouldn't be able to hit a guy like that when he's in the air. you want a hard foul? fine. don't hit the guy in the face while he's in the air.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

For the last time, It was unintentional!!!! you must be really slow today......


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> For the last time, It was unintentional!!!! you must be really slow today......


please quote my post where i said it was intentional.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont think it was intentional. Al Horford, by all accounts, is a great guy and has always been a fair player. I legitamately think he was going for a block, but caught TJ's head instead. Look, its a contact sport, these things happen - its just unfortunate that it happened to a guy whose had a history with spinal and neck related injuries. TJ will be fine, he'll be back out there when he is ready and will continue to have a good season.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> hard foul and dangerous fouls are two different things. you shouldn't be able to hit a guy like that when he's in the air. you want a hard foul? fine. don't hit the guy in the face while he's in the air.


Ok you didn't get the point. Did you watch the NBA in the 80's and early 90's? If you did you'd see there was nothing especially dirty about this play. Just a big man sending a message no layups.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BDB said:


> Ok you didn't get the point. Did you watch the NBA in the 80's and early 90's? If you did you'd see there was nothing especially dirty about this play. Just a big man sending a message no layups.


People also drove Nascars with no helmets on in the past. If something is dangerous it's dangerous, just because people use to do it doesn't make it right especially when it's regulated in the present.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> please quote my post where i said it was intentional.


You haven't said the exact words, but you have said several times how you shouldn't be able to hit a guy in the face while in mid air. No ****! 

That's why it's called a f*cking accident for goodness sake. let it go.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> You have said several times how you shouldn't be able to hit a guy in the face while in mid air. No ****!


and i've also said several times i don't think it was intentional. nowhere have i said he intentionally tried to hurt ford or hit him in the face. just that it was a very dangerous foul and that he had not shot at the block when he swung.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

It was a really nasty spill. Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Im glad you feel embarrassed for me. Ford doesnt have a spinal injury this time around. I didnt think of the possibility of fear of losing his career like Ras has said. Thats completley understandable. He gets paid millions to drive to the basket without "fear". If you think almost any one of us on this forum wouldnt do that after coming back from a miraculous spinal injury, you're plain and simple an idiot. Offer me millions and Ill put my body on the line, if you wouldnt? Well I dont know what to tell you. I like Ford, but you can calm down with the Ford is an American Hero line. He had a spinal injury, worked his *** off to come back, and came back strong. Thats pretty damn respectable, but dont try to sit there and act like "someone like me" wouldnt understand. If it turns out he just had a concussion, which I've had a couple of before, sans any tears, what is your comment going to be then?
> 
> I hope hes ok, and like I had said earlier, didnt think about him being scared about going down with a major injury again and maybe losing basketball forever. Sorry for the slight, but calm the **** down. If you would bother to read ahead instead of getting all rilled up by my post, you would have seen I already addressed it.


Not that you care, but I thought your post, and even the one above, are out of line.

We're talking about the threat of paralysis here. I think a guys the size of Ford & Iverson are very courageous to begin with. Through in spinal stenosis and it goes of the charts. I think mocking Ford's toughness over crying is low.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm defending Horford 100%.
> 
> Ford knew that if he took the ball up on the right side of the rim, odds are that Al was going to block it. So, he tried to use the rim as a shield to get a shot on the opposite side of the rim. Al had already started to make the play on the right side, when TJ reversed, Al had to make a desperate swipe/block to try and either block or deter his shot. Did he intentionally try to hit him in the head/face and knock him out of the game? No - but Horford is defending his rim trying to either 1) block or 2) send Ford to the line to earn the 2 points. That's basketball from Jr. High to the NBA.


I'm really tired of this excuse. A reverse layup to avoid a block is a STANDARD ****ING BASKETBALL PLAY. It happens all the time, almost alway with a shot blocker in pursuit. You almost never see a shot blocker swipe like that on a reverse lay-up. Which is why, IMO, the ref had no hesitation in ejecting Horford.

I will give Horford this much benefit of the doubt. He was just trying to make a hard foul, and never imagined that he would end up dunking Fords head off the hardwood.

I'm pretty much this was the case, and the Raptors, form BC to AP to CB4 to Ford himself have said it wasn't a deliberate attempt to injure.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Raptors players are more mature than their coach, how sad. Mitchell looked like he wanted to take on the entire Hawks roster.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Horford's suspended for one game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Horford's suspended for one game.


that's automatic right?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

The Mad Viking said:


> I'm really tired of this excuse. A reverse layup to avoid a block is a STANDARD ****ING BASKETBALL PLAY. *It happens all the time, almost alway with a shot blocker in pursuit. You almost never see a shot blocker swipe like that on a reverse lay-up.* Which is why, IMO, the ref had no hesitation in ejecting Horford.
> 
> I will give Horford this much benefit of the doubt. He was just trying to make a hard foul, and never imagined that he would end up dunking Fords head off the hardwood.
> 
> I'm pretty much this was the case, and the Raptors, form BC to AP to CB4 to Ford himself have said it wasn't a deliberate attempt to injure.


:lol:

Shot blockers actually swipe like that all the time...... it is really not uncommon at all, but in this case, is getting blown wayyyy out of proportion because Ford was hit in the head and carried off on a stretcher. Please dont make stuff up. The only reason Horford was ejected was bescause he made contact with fords head, not because he was swatting for a ball on a reverse layup.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> :lol:
> 
> Shot blockers actually swipe like that all the time...... it is really not uncommon at all, but in this case, is getting blown wayyyy out of proportion because Ford was hit in the head and carried off on a stretcher. Please dont make stuff up. The only reason Horford was ejected was bescause he made contact with fords head, not because he was swatting for a ball on a reverse layup.....


Exactly


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Raptors players are more mature than their coach, how sad. Mitchell looked like he wanted to take on the entire Hawks roster.


:lol:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Exactly


Neither you nor power ballin know what you're talking about.

That is not how you block a lay-up from behind, and you simply don't see that very often. It is pretty poor shot-blocking technique period, and almost always results in a foul. I have no idea how an NBA athlete could miss by a block that much. I agree he was anticipating/hoping for Ford to go in straight, but that is pretty dumb to begin with. However, once Ford went reverse, there was no chance of the block, and Horford swiped straight down on Ford's head. If you are going for a block like that, I think you need to get in front of the players body, eh?


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Ford is reportedly considering retirement.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

nah.. i think that talk was premature only because he had to see a specialist.. he vowed to play again this season today to the fans/


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

southeasy said:


> nah.. i think that talk was premature only because he had to see a specialist.. he vowed to play again this season today to the fans/


oh glad to hear. last i read was yesterday when they said he might not come back.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/49987/20071229/ford_vows_hell_be_back_this_season/


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> People also drove Nascars with no helmets on in the past. If something is dangerous it's dangerous, just because people use to do it doesn't make it right especially when it's regulated in the present.


I understand you're a Raptors fan so you're probably taking it personal. Injuries are part of the game. Glad to hear he's ok.


----------

